# EPSON 8350 Bulb died, OEM or aftermarket?



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just started looking for a replacement bulb for my 8350 and I am seeing bulbs all over the place ranging from $40 to $250. I'm assuming some are not the factory units and different brand. Anyone try the cheaper bulbs? I don't wanna do this twice so if I have to I'll buy the factory bulb.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd stick with an OEM bulb. :T


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

OEM bulbs will always cost more, but be worth it in terms of lifespan and overall output. 

I've known people who think they're saving money going with off-brand bulbs but only get 7-800 hours on them, or have to crank brightness way up, take it out of Eco mode, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

